# Réparer permission : avec cd install ou automator?



## saturnin (15 Janvier 2006)

Voilà je n'ai pas vu de sujet qui parlent du petit programme de maintenance avec automator.
Il y a un petit truc qui a l'air genial pour réparer les permissions.
Cependant je me demande si son efficacité est aussi bonne que lorsqu'on fait cette tache avec le cd d'installation et l'utilitaire de disque.
Si quelqu'un peut me renseigner!


----------



## fabrice.jc (26 Janvier 2006)

C'est quoi efficace?
Ma solution: ONYX sur une deuxième partition.(exit le cd).


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2006)

Pourquoi pas simplement avec l'Utilitaire disque ?


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Janvier 2006)

fabrice.jc a dit:
			
		

> Ma solution: ONYX sur une deuxième partition.(exit le cd).


Réparer les autorisations ne nécessite pas, contrairement à la réparation du disque par exemple, de redémarrer sur un autre volume. On peut donc le faire directement depuis Utilitaire de disque. Ensuite Onyx a beau être très bien, c'est un utilitaire de tierce partie et si Apple change le fonctionnement de certaines fonctions qu'il utilise, le temps qu'Onyx soit mis à jour il risque de faire plus de mal que de bien, alors vu qu'Utilitaire de disque le fait tout aussi bien je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'utiliser Onyx pour ça.


----------



## fabrice.jc (26 Janvier 2006)

Je compare l'entretien des autorisations (et du disque) à la défragmentation WS en mode sans échec cad une réparation sans qu'aucune application tourne en fond et gène la réparation.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Janvier 2006)

En ce qui me concerne, l'entretien régulier de mon OS est exclusivement fait avec les outils inclus dans le système.
En cas de problème, Onyx. Que j'utilise avec beaucoup de précautions.
Bien que ce système ne soit pas parfait, il s'autoentretient tout de même très bien.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2006)

Bientôt, même au Bar, à chaque question on va répondre Onyx


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Janvier 2006)

fabrice.jc a dit:
			
		

> Je compare l'entretien des autorisations (et du disque) à la défragmentation WS en mode sans échec cad une réparation sans qu'aucune application tourne en fond et gène la réparation.


:mouais: comprends pas...


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt, même au Bar, à chaque question on va répondre Onyx


Et réparation des autorisations. 

_"C'est quoi ce film ?
- Un bon petit coup de réparation des autorisations avec OnyX et ça roule _


----------



## fabrice.jc (26 Janvier 2006)

Onyx lance des commandes terminal natives à l'os et intègre d'autres fctns utiles.(dont caches).
C'est français, gratuit, ... pourquoi passer à côté?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Janvier 2006)

Tout à fait messieurs, tout à fait. Je n'ai utilisé Onyx que 2 fois, et il ne m'a rendu service qu'une seule. 





_A darktemplar : les  partiels, ça n'existe plus depuis 1997 _


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2006)

fabrice.jc a dit:
			
		

> Onyx lance des commandes terminal natives à l'os et intègre d'autres fctns utiles.(dont caches).
> C'est français, gratuit, ... pourquoi passer à côté?


Tout ça existe justement en natif, alors pourquoi passer par autre chose pour une simple réparation des autorisations ?


----------



## fabrice.jc (26 Janvier 2006)

> Cependant je me demande si son efficacité est aussi bonne que lorsqu'on fait cette tache avec le cd d'installation et l'utilitaire de disque.
> Si quelqu'un peut me renseigner!



Je crois que Dark Templar a répondu.


----------



## bompi (26 Janvier 2006)

fabrice.jc a dit:
			
		

> Je compare l'entretien des autorisations (et du disque) à la défragmentation WS en mode sans échec cad une réparation sans qu'aucune application tourne en fond et gène la réparation.



Cette comparaison est totalement erronée.
Une fois encore : la réparation est simplement remettre les droits d'accès initialement prévus à des fichiers. Alors certes : si une application lancée en root (ou _via_ sudo) s'amuse à modifier les droits des fichiers, mieux vaut qu'elle ne tourne pas. Mais c'est rare, ce genre d'applications ... (en-dehors des installeurs, des manips manuelles et des trojans ...)
Cela n'a RIEN à voir avec une quelconque fragmentation, cette dernière étant liée à l'organisation physique des données.

Il faut, autant que possible, éviter d'induire les autres en erreur.
Par ailleurs, de nombreuses explications ont déjà été données et ce, récemment ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2006)

Qui a déjà testé cette action automator pour les opérations de maintenance (qui normalement s'effectuent toutes seules la nuit) ?


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2006)

Pas moi ...
Et, franchement, avec tout ce dont on dispose (Onyx, Tinker Tool System, Anacron ...) cela me paraît superfétatoire.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2006)

j'utilise CLIX perso


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2006)

CLIX, c'est pas mal, en effet (mais je l'utilise assez peu, finalement).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2006)

Bon finalement, j'ai installé Onyx. Donc si je veux uniquement faire les opérations de maintenance (periodic), je n'ai qu'à m'assurer que les cases sont cochées dans le panneau maintenance et exécuter, sans me soucier des autres panneaux. C'est bien ça ?


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2006)

Oui. Mais, comme je le dis souvent  c'est encore plus cool avec anacron car alors les tâches sont effectuées régulièrement, sans avoir à les réaliser à la mimine et même si la machine est en veille ou arrêtée à l'heure prévue pour elles (vers 3h du matin).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Mais, comme je le dis souvent  c'est encore plus cool avec anacron car alors les tâches sont effectuées régulièrement, sans avoir à les réaliser à la mimine et même si la machine est en veille ou arrêtée à l'heure prévue pour elles (vers 3h du matin).



J'ai installé Anacron mais je ne le trouve nulle part son mon disque dur. 

EDIT : à part un fichier anacron.plist dans Bibliothèque/LaunchDaemon, le fichier pkg, et l'image disque.


----------



## bompi (2 Avril 2006)

La liste des fichiers de anacron ressemble à ça :
	
	



```
/Library/LaunchDaemons/anacron.plist
/private/etc/anacrontab
/private/var/spool/anacron
/private/var/spool/anacron/cron.daily
/private/var/spool/anacron/cron.monthly
/private/var/spool/anacron/cron.weekly
/usr/local/sbin/anacron
/usr/local/share/man/man5/anacrontab.5
/usr/local/share/man/man8/anacron.8
```


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> La liste des fichiers de anacron ressemble à ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, merci. Donc pas d'appli à lancer alors ou autres choses à faire pour l'activer (l'installer suffit) ? Et pour désinstaller Anacron (au cas où cela serait nécessaire), il suffit de mettre tous ces fichiers à la poubelle ?


----------



## bompi (2 Avril 2006)

Pour le désinstaller, tu peux faire comme tu dis et tu rebootes derrière.
Si tu ne veux pas rebooter, il faut d'abord décharger 'anacron' de la liste des tâches gérées par le lanceur de Tiger. Soit, dans le Terminal :
	
	



```
sudo launchctl unload /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/anacron.plist
```
Après tu peux supprimer les fichiers.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Pour le désinstaller, tu peux faire comme tu dis et tu rebootes derrière.
> Si tu ne veux pas rebooter, il faut d'abord décharger 'anacron' de la liste des tâches gérées par le lanceur de Tiger. Soit, dans le Terminal :
> 
> 
> ...



Et j'imagine que ce truc sert aussi à le désactiver sans le désinstaller. Et ,pour le réactiver,  tu peux me donner la ligne à taper dans le Terminal ? Merci.


----------



## bompi (3 Avril 2006)

Désolé, je me suis un chouïa trompé : c'est de "/Library/LaunchDaemons/anacron.plist" qu'il s'agit.
Donc, pour décharger anacron : 
	
	



```
sudo launchctl unload  /Library/LaunchDaemons/anacron.plist
```
 Pour le recharger : 
	
	



```
sudo launchctl load  /Library/LaunchDaemons/anacron.plist
```
*Note* : si tu redémarres ta machine, le fichier de préférences sera automatiquement rechargé (même si tu l'avais déchargé à la main auparavant). Le principe de démarrage veut que les fichiers de préférences définissant les services soient tous chargés à l'initialisation du système.
L'essentiel est donc de supprimer/déplacer le fichier de préférences. Pour info, à la lecture de ce dernier, on voit que 'anacron' est lancé dès son enregistrement comme service, puis toutes les heures (3600 secondes).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, je me suis un chouïa trompé : c'est de "/Library/LaunchDaemons/anacron.plist" qu'il s'agit.
> Donc, pour décharger anacron :
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, cette fois, je crois que j'ai toutes les infos.  

Un grand merci à toi pour tes explications.


----------

